# Considering a "New" car for the summer - opinion welcome



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Jul 2009)

Gang@ukaps

Spotted this on Ebay - summer time motoring - its a big out lay of money, but what a car and the time an effort that has gone into it would it be worth the money, the main reason for looking is that i am after a Dolly Sprint and I missed a good one last week. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Triumph-Stag-1973 ... C294%3A200

Regards
paul.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jul 2009)

beauty, maybe a lot but worth every penny


----------



## AdAndrews (7 Jul 2009)

god, shes a beaut! if i had the money i would


----------



## JamesM (7 Jul 2009)

If I had Â£15k to blow on a summer car, I could think of many better than a Triumph, like a Caterham 7 maybe. Damn, for that money I could buy and run at least 10 used cars that could put the Stag to shame on power, looks, comfort, handling, etc. but each to their own. A car is a very personal thing.

Good luck with it Paul!


----------



## samc (7 Jul 2009)

i think id get a lotus elise or exige iv allways liked them


----------



## Nelson (7 Jul 2009)

i love stags.a mate had one.always had engine problems  .sorted these days though.

dolly sprint......trying to relive your youth paul


----------



## CeeBee (8 Jul 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> i am after a Dolly Sprint .



This might be of interest.  Sorry if you've already seen it; 

http://pistonheads.com/sales/995493.htm 

Not my cup of tea, but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Jul 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> i love stags.a mate had one.always had engine problems  .sorted these days though.
> 
> dolly sprint......trying to relive your youth paul




Nelson

So what about a MK 2 Escort RS2000 drop snout

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ESCORT-MK2-RS2000 ... 7C294%3A50

Plain and simple bare bones motoring - No airbags, no abs, no T.Control, no driver aids, wind up windows, no air con etc 
and only a radio - bring in on.

Paul.

Regards
paul


----------



## Nelson (8 Jul 2009)

love the RS too,and the mexico.also vauxhall firenza droop snoot.

showing our age here  .


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Jul 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> love the RS too,and the mexico.also vauxhall firenza droop snoot.
> 
> showing our age here  .




Lets keep this going - what about Vauxhall Chevette HS or an opal manta GTE

Paul.

This will have you drooling 

http://www.droopsnoot.co.uk/cars.htm


----------



## Nelson (8 Jul 2009)

was going to say sunbeam lotus but it's in your link.

not many good fast cars left from that era.


----------



## james3200 (9 Jul 2009)

MGB roadster


----------



## Nelson (9 Jul 2009)

james3200 said:
			
		

> MGB roadster


MGB GT V8  .


----------



## james3200 (9 Jul 2009)

Yep, great car, roadster version though  8)


----------



## mr. luke (10 Jul 2009)

My aunt has a manta gte >.<
I personaly think its ugly


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2009)

Guys

What about a E-Type with that V12.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1965-SERIES-1-E-T ... C294%3A192

or an Aston Martin 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1977-ASTON-MARTIN ... C294%3A192

I was down in plymouth last week working, went for a walk around the hoe (old part of plymouth) and saw a DBS not a 9 but an S with a reg. OO07???. Nice No.

Paul.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Jul 2009)

That Aston is just a beast!  fricking awesome!  why the hell don't they make them like that any more?  :? .....


----------



## SKP1995 (12 Jul 2009)

Both absolutely gorgeous, that E type is an inline 6 though not a V12 (car geek mode off)


----------

